# 22.74lb Cape May Tog! Boat Limit



## 2aces

Full details found here: http://www.noreast.com/discussion/ViewTopic.cfm?topic_ID=140319&page=1


----------



## MDubious

Wow, just wow...


----------



## RuddeDogg

Awesome fish.


----------



## kyoung490

day-ummm!


----------



## mytmouse

Great Catch!!! 

MYT


----------



## MulGoGi

*hs*

Holy Dung.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey MulGoGi, welcome to the family.


----------



## UnknownFish

Thats what I'm talking about, thats a MONSTER TOG!!!


----------



## SurfGuitar141

This one has been making the rounds, it's also posted on the Bass Barn...
Awesome Tog, my best to date is a 6 pounder caught from a pier...
Congrats to the angler who landed that monster, I'd be happy to catch one half it's size.....


----------



## Smittroc

deeeeaaamn!!!


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

thats 1 ugly big fish


----------



## RuddeDogg

SurfGuitar141 said:


> This one has been making the rounds, it's also posted on the Bass Barn...
> Awesome Tog, my best to date is a 6 pounder caught from a pier...
> Congrats to the angler who landed that monster, I'd be happy to catch one half it's size.....


welcome to the family


----------



## kings_n_cobes

damn! thats a monster taug


----------



## Fishman

wow thats a hog. Nice catch


----------



## Ryan Y

I didnt know that got that big. My only encounters with TauTog are when diving I'll see them everynow and then.


----------



## seeknfin

kyoung490 said:


> day-ummm!


you can say that again.............


----------



## Conrad

Holy moses! I caught my first two off a jetty this winter being what I considered "respectable for around here" at 2 1/2lbs. I know how those guys fought, a beast that size would try to rip your arms out of socket!!!


----------

